# Cpt 36415 Venipuncture



## bill2doc (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

Our physician would like to collect the blood work and send it out to a lab for results.  Can I bill this code with OV (office visits) 99213/14/15 etc ?

Do I need a modifier ?

And last, where can I find the Medicare reimbursement rate for this code?

Thanks so much
Tina


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 26, 2010)

you can bill it with an ov as long as the reason for the encounter is not to draw blood.  Just be aware that many payers will bundle the venipuncture with the ov.


----------



## bill2doc (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you Drbra. I thought that bundling might be the case.  Can you tell me if units are used for this code.  I see a reimbursement of 3.00 so it doesn't seem worth the effort....


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 26, 2010)

no you cannot use units. and 3.00 sounds about right


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 15, 2010)

The established visit by a physician came out a 99213, but a nurse did a ventipuncture to test for digoxin poisoning. Is this just a 99213, or can it be 99213-25 with 36415.


----------



## kpatrician (Jan 4, 2011)

no modifier is required. all carriers i bill for pay the 36415, with the exception of a couple commercial carriers.


----------

